# Paintings on buildings



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2018)

*I could not find an appropriate thread for this, so I thought I would start one.  Figured if we found some good out door painting, we could post here. 


*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2018)

Here are a couple of murals at the Erie Canal Museum in Syracuse N.Y.

The top one depicts the interior of a canal era store and warehouse.  The bottom one is a scene along the towpath.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2018)

Those are great.  Thanks for sharing.  There's one in our city that is three dimensional  .  I will copy it next time I go by.

That requires a lot of talent.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 21, 2018)

that  was  very interesting ---i have never seen them before


----------



## jujube (Jun 21, 2018)

One of the most famous, of course, was the mural on the Fontainebleau Hotel in Miami:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2018)

So cool!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2018)




----------

